# Help vr6 trans stuck in first gear



## 97vwjetta (Jan 2, 2006)

I was backing out the other day and i put it in first and it came out on its own then i put it back in first and when i went to shift into second the it shifted but when i took my foot off the clutch it was still in first..... now i can have it in neutral and it still drives but all i have is first gear when i checked under the hood my shift linkage was broken and my shifter weight was broken off too if i replace these parts will i have all my gears back or is there another problem involved???


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it's impossible to say with any certainty without seeing it, but there's a good chance that's all there is to it. It's also possible there's damage to the selector shaft, but if you have a plastic linkage, I wouldn't be too worried about that.

You'll probably get better answers in either the transmission or VR6 forum though. To be honest, I don't even know what transmission you have (02J?).


----------



## 97vwjetta (Jan 2, 2006)

The trans is a 02A and yea its still using the plastic linkage but it snapped in half well its on its way to the mechanic now because i cant get a hold of the parts... i would like to put the gruven part shift linkage in this way it doesnt brake but no time to order it


----------



## 97vwjetta (Jan 2, 2006)

O and I also posted it in the trans forum but somehow it got deleted


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know why people hate the plastic linkages so much. Yours lasted 14 years, so there's no reason to believe another won't last just as long -- certainly I'd expect it to last longer than the rest of the car. I'm sure a VW dealer could get you one in a day or two.


----------

